# tv spot



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

OMG I have been gone again and need to catch up! Divorce and working long hours just seems to take the steam out of the engine... ;-)

Just need to put a quick feeler out -- local Sacramento news show is looking to book chef spots if anyone is in the area -- told a friend on the show I would throw it out to my family here.... PM me if you like. Cheers! Stevie


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Who is looking? (UPN? or whatever they call themselves now) and what are they loooking for? My school might be interested, we did the appetizers for the premier event a couple months ago at IMAX. you can email me.
Jayme


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Just wanted to say kudos to Jayme -- she did great on Good Day Sacramento this morning -- even with a few on set snafus that I heard about! Thank you Jayme! Looked like great grub. Cheers! Stevie


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Stevie-
I wished you had been there, I would to have loved to meet you!
I enjoyed myself, and would love to do it again. I was very nervous- but like you said, once I got in studio, it was more relaxing. There were some definate snafus- the first being that Tina was out sick. They threw Stephanie at me and she was sweet, but she started off our introduction with "hi, I have no idea what we are doing here and we're going to be real pushed for time, but you just guide me through it and we'll just jump right into it, ok?" And two other segments ran long- so we were very pressed for time. But it was a fun experience and I think the crew liked the fact that I fed them ALL. (I was told that most chef's bring food for the anchors but that's it) I stayed and served Coddle during the post show meeting- several folks, including Mark, came back for 2nds and 3rds. And the whole crew was very nice. And when I left, like 20 people said "bye, Jayme, thank you- please come back) Unfortunately, our bit wasn't good enough to make the online clips- cause then I could direct people to it. I have requested a clip or still photo from Tina so my school can use it for promos- hopefully she can come up with something. (because I didn't have anyone to record it). Anyhow- thank you Stevie! I really appreciated you making this happen. And hey, we need to do lunch one day, gal! :bounce:


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Lunch sounds great! Tina and I had lunch last week at Masons -- another chef that comes on the show every once in a while. Thank you for making food for the crew! extra extra kudos for that! Sorry about Tina -- she had a bad migraine -- and it is so frustrating because she is one of the healthiest people that I know in terms of what goes in her body and exercise.

Shoot me an email -- I am free this week. Anyone else in the area want to meet up? Stevie


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Always feed the crew!!! LOL I had Mark camped out on the wall next to me on one side and several crew folks (including one very young- I guess he was over 18???, very sweet guy) camped out on the other side, plus the guys from the spanish translation booth- all asking for 2nds and 3rds. LOL It was funny. The young man said most of the time, the anchors get fed, but not the whole crew. So they appreciated it- and I was glad to do so. Check your email and let's check schedules. Jayme


----------

